# Новый «Акко» или 10 - летний «Bugari Armando»



## Bach21 (3 Ноя 2020)

Новый «Акко» Маша или 2009 года «Bugari Armando» в хорошем состоянии, что выбрать?


----------



## Alex33 (3 Ноя 2020)

Bach21 написал(а):


> Новый «Акко» Маша или 2009 года «Bugari Armando» в хорошем состоянии, что выбрать?


Добрый день). А какая модель от «Bugari Armando»? Новый аккордеон «Акко» Маша - это серьёзный инструмент, и приобретают его для учёбы в консерватории. Видимо, «Bugari Armando» имеет похожие характеристики. Конечно, итальянский аккордеон предпочтительнее, но надо смотреть резонаторы и механику. И в каком режиме его эксплуатировали.


----------



## Bach21 (3 Ноя 2020)

Bugari Armando Conservatory


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (4 Ноя 2020)

Надо ориентироваться на собственные ощущения. По возможности, поиграть на обоих этих моделях (узнайте у Вас в городе владельцев аналогичных инструментов, аккордеонисты как правило - добрые люди - не откажут))))). Потом решите, что для Вас в приоритете: звучание, надёжность, удобство клавиатуры и т.д. У каждого инструмента свои плюсы и минусы. Акко всегда цельнопланочные, отсюда как правило отличный звук, мощный бас, яркая пиколка, широкие динамические градации от рр до ff, экономичный расход воздуха. К минусам можно отнести ненадежность механики, частые поломки, "расстройства" голосов. Хотя по качеству механики заметен значительный прогресс в лучшую сторону в последнее время. 

Что касается итальянца, то его козырями будут надежная механика, сочный, но не рычащий (как у Акко) бас, особенно если бас - цельнопланочный ( у ученика именно такой). Чуть меньший вес (итальянец кусковой, значит меньше металла) при сопоставимах габаритах, диапазоне и т.д.

Все остальное "на вкус и цвет")).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (4 Ноя 2020)

Важным плюсом в пользу Акко будет тот факт, что он новый, а значит Вы можете "подогнать" его под себя: выбрать цвет, комплектацию, даже силу сопротивления клавиш и глубину нажатия.


----------



## Bach21 (4 Ноя 2020)

Спасибо Вам большое за подробный ответ! 
Решу, наверное, приобрести инструмент от "Акко" , т. к. мощь звучания для меня в большем приоритете. 

Однако хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение относительно моделей «Акко»: "Татьяна", " Виктория" и "Маша", что наиболее оптимально для исполнительства, или же это дело вкуса... Так ли велика " Татьяна"?


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

Внесу свои пять копеек....

Всегда, когда слышу Акко аккордеоны испытываю когнитивный диссонанс: открываю глаза - аккордеон, закрываю - баян. Ну нет в нем "аккордеонного" тембра. Это по сути тембрально баян с клавишами ИМХО


----------



## Bach21 (4 Ноя 2020)

Согласен. Этакой "баян с органно-фортепианной" клавиатурой. Кравцову и не снилось... 
Однако дело вкуса и того, какую концепцию аккордеона, как совокупности тембральной, динамической, эстетической характеристик, мы для себя определили. Для меня же баян и аккордеон едины по своей сути, как (добавлю пафоса) реинкарнация органа. Ручной орган.


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

Bach21, 
Ну тогда сразу стоит отметить "куцую" левую руку. Выборка - таки да, а готовый бас тембрально ограничен до минимума. Ни о какой эстраде точно на нем думать не стоит. Никакой возможности разнообразить готовый аккорд нет. Инструмент для училища-консы с классическим уклоном.


----------



## Bach21 (4 Ноя 2020)

Классика мой уклон и есть. К слову, ответьте, пожалуйста, количество голосов в левой клавиатуре можно увеличить до 8 - ми, как я помню? И так ли огромны габариты "Татьяны"?


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

Bach21, 

что-то я никогда не видел 8 голосов в левой.... 
Габариты... Все условно. Сейчас глянул на размеры своей Виктории (Каденца) и Татьяны. Практически одинаковые. Меня с моими 172 размер не напрягает. В любом случае, прежде чем покупать, надо посидеть с инструментом и понять, удобен он или нет конкретно тебе


----------



## Bach21 (4 Ноя 2020)

Спасибо)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (30 Ноя 2020)

Bach21 написал(а):


> Согласен. Этакой "баян с органно-фортепианной" клавиатурой. Кравцову и не снилось...
> Однако дело вкуса и того, какую концепцию аккордеона, как совокупности тембральной, динамической, эстетической характеристик, мы для себя определили. Для меня же баян и аккордеон едины по своей сути, как (добавлю пафоса) реинкарнация органа. Ручной орган.


Позволю себе не согласиться с этим утверждением. 
В органе звук появляется а результате рассечения воздушной струи об острый край выреза в трубке. Наличие распределительной воздушной камеры приводит к невозможности динамического управления звуком. 
В аккордеонах/баянах источником звука является колеблющийся в проеме под воздействием струи воздуха металлический голос, пластина. А отсутствие распределительной камеры дает возможность управлять звуком динамически, сразу после его взятия. Так что источники звука совершенно разные, а значит инструменты ну никак не родственники)).
В родственниках органа, скорее флейта.


----------



## Bach21 (30 Ноя 2020)

Конечно, Вы правы абсолютно) Однако существуют в органах и трубы с язычком внутри. Но это скорее исключение.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин, 

И да и нет....
Флейта по типу формирования звука - да, она ближе органу, но вот с многоголосием в ней прямо скажем, не айс...
Баян/аккордеон ближе к органу именно своим многоголосием, имея в качестве дополнения возможность управлять динамикой. Ну и тембрально, все ж таки....


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (30 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин,
> 
> И да и нет....
> Флейта по типу формирования звука - да, она ближе органу, но вот с многоголосием в ней прямо скажем, не айс...
> Баян/аккордеон ближе к органу именно своим многоголосием, имея в качестве дополнения возможность управлять динамикой. Ну и тембрально, все ж таки....


Добрый вечер.
Наличием многоголосия облдают многие инструменты, источник звука в родстве инструментов играет первоочередную роль. По Вашей логике ближайшие родственники органа - фортепиано и гитара. Они ведь тоже многоголосны.
Тембральное сходство между органом и аккордеоном далеко неоднозначно. А если рассматривать аккордеонные тембры с разливом.... 
Думается, нет смысла обсуждать очевидные вещи.
С глубоким уважением.


----------



## Jupiter (20 Дек 2020)

vev,


----------

